# Cheryl Sue 5/9 report



## panhandlephinsphan (Aug 25, 2008)

First trip of the year. a few new things to try out such as my new mono topper (tied to my power pro with a modified Albright), some bent butts, and the use of Hilton's. Eric and Rob made it on time and we almost left without Josh but he just made it before we pushed off. Good thing for him! Underway by 4:45. Headed for pass out of Gulf Breeze

Beautiful day on the water. Was able to make up some time with smooth seas- 25-27 knots which is rocket speed for my old proline with the singe screw 1999 225 Johnson. put lines in at edge, headed towards nipple. cruised from nipple to elbow- no lines, lo good temp changes, no knockdowns, but good conversation! Hilton's (which I am an extreme beginner at reading) showed no negative things to stay away from, and a small temp change push coming from the south that was making its way past the spur. made it to elbow and headed towards spur. about 6 miles west of the spur- BAM! that awesome sound- screamin drag- ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ... port flat was instantly out beyond the center shotgun and a beautiful Mahi gave us a show! cleared lines and teasers, got it boatside, on the gaff, in the boat, and a head shake or two later it threw the hooks into Rob's shorts- very close to some important rigging.

One in the box- high fives all around. Next hit cam on the center shotgun again- north of spur. ZZZZZZZZZZZZ- line went slack and port flat took off screaming. cleared lines and during the fight it went slack but I told Eric to reel hard- it's a Hoo and he's running at us! sure enough he got back ahead of him and we got him in the boat. 2 for 2. 

Third hit came between nipple and edge. I had just told the guys to be ready- this is usually a hot zone and BAM!! ZZZZZZZZZ and before we knew it we were down to half of the spool- 400 yards I am guessing. This was Josh's fish and he had his work cut out. 20 minutes later we had a 53 lb hoo boatside, on the gaff, in the box!

Great trip. this was the first time offshore for the crew and they were outstanding. back to the dock and cleaning fish by 7.

Every fish came on the port flat, 2 pink lures, one purple, all behind a string of pink bird teasers less than 20 yards from the boat.

Here are some pics. I think Rob will have some video coming too.


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

Great report I can't wait to get out and try my luck work needs to stop getting in the way


----------



## cbarnes91 (Sep 7, 2010)

Awesome! I'm really regretting not being able to go now.


----------



## fishnhuntguy (Feb 8, 2012)

*Awesome*

Great Job David ! Yall did very well. Maybe we can go on one of the next ones. :thumbup:


----------



## bamajdk (Feb 27, 2014)

Great trip. And yes, it was flat out gorgeous day Saturday out in the blue.


----------



## jcasey (Oct 12, 2007)

Wahoo !!! Nice job guys.


----------



## PELAGIC PIRATE (Oct 10, 2007)

Awesome :thumbsup:


----------



## Scruggspc (Mar 20, 2013)

Nice


----------



## sail7seas (Oct 2, 2007)

Great report guys!! Enjoyed the read.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Dang, only thing missing was a cobe!!!! Ya'll did a great job bringing home the groceries!!!


----------



## reelcrazy (Jul 5, 2014)

Great day... Nice Wahoo's and great eating fish as well! And your just getting started for the season! Wish I could have made it, but "Momma" wouldn't have been very happy on Mother's Day with me having so much fun... Great job and write up David...

ReelCrazy


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Great job guys! While I know everyone seems to focus more and more on the rigs, I still love trolling the canyon! Glad it came together for yall!

Robert


----------



## bcahn (Jan 10, 2013)

Great report and pics, thanks for sharing capt!


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

lots of smiles that is GOOD


----------



## fishsticker (Jan 11, 2009)

Great report and pics. Nice result on the troll compared to other recent reports. Congrats


----------



## how2fish (Jan 21, 2008)

Very nice ! Congrats !


----------



## purple haze (Sep 2, 2013)

And HOO would of known that it would have turned out this way unless you went. 3 for 3 is a good day in any ones trip. Mahi tacos now and later hoo knows


----------



## sunsetter (Oct 4, 2013)

Wow what a great trip for you guys! Thanks for sharing and I love the pics.


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

Wtg guys....very nice colors. 
Whyme


----------

